

Sparkle - Pro Visual Web Design - grahamel
http://sparkle.cx/

======
larsberg
I was _very_ confused for a few minutes here, since Sparkle was the original
name for Microsoft's visual design tool, now called Expression Blend
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Expression_Blend](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Expression_Blend)
).

